# How do I run PocketStation ROMs on PK201 on Android?



## NANASHI89 (Nov 10, 2016)

See topic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepos (Oct 12, 2021)

i know this is god damn old but its the first thing that popsup when looking for "how to run pk201 on android" and there is so little info on this that if this can help anyone that comes to this post then its worth to comment here:


To run the emulator first you need to find a bios file, rename it completly to KROM (i recommend the bios j110.bin one).

Then you need a FROM file that is the memory card for the game. now the way i got one was i downloaded xebra (ps1 emu) on android got a ps1 game that has a pocket station game in it and that the PS1 game is the .IMG format  so that the emu can read it (the pc version of xebra has a cd tool for that called CUE2CCD) then run the game on android.

Find throught the game japanese text how to get to the pocketstation featured (it tends to be in the options settings ;you can also go straight to it if the game is desinged only with it in mind like the pocketstation digimon world games) SAVE it in game, then go to the emulator "menu" look for the "Save file" option, as type choose "memory card image 1" and when choosing where to put it also rename it to "FROM".

(POSSIBLE NOT  TESTED OPTION FOR GETTING "FROM" file: ive seen archives where you can find the pocket games, and maybe just taking those games and renaming them to FROM could work, its worth testing if you can)

Now move the FROM and KROM files to the pk201 file folder that is inside the android/data folder (if you cant access to it because of android11+ then you can use the app called explorer) go to pk201 emulator select the triple bars for the menu,
load both KROM and FROM it should pop up a "hello" with a heart next, then press up when the day and time show up, set the day and times only with the mov controls, press the big button when finished and then press right or left and the game should pop up.

To save the progress in the game you need to go to the menu and SAVE STAT, everytime you load the emulator check that the game is there and then LOAD STAT.

If you want to use the ps1 games in conjunction with pocketstation. copy and paste the KROM, FROM and STAT files (after the first time you only need to copy and paste the FROM and STAT files only) from pk201 to the android/data file folder for Xebra, "Load the CD image rom" then in the Open file menu Choose the FROM file in the path and the type is again "memory card image 1" do the stuff you want in the ps1 game, when done you have to save the FROM as i shown before in the Xebra part and then just copy and paste the FROM and STAT back to the pk201 file folder and then thats it.

hopefully everything works, it took me quite sometime since there is so little info on it and also cause for some reason using the local date/time feature was giving me troubles so i stopped using it. and now i can thankfully run the pocket digimon games and also transferr them to the patch version of digimon world 2 US and use them. hopefully everything goes smoothly to you the one reading this, god bless on your journey my friend.


----------

